
Show HN: Download huge files with friends - ukz
https://downloadwithfriends.herokuapp.com/
======
wingerlang
It is interesting, I just can't see anyone actually using this.

~~~
ukz
That only means good thing. Me? Living in a small town in an emerging country,
I could use a better broadband service.

